# Way to high...



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Gave a price to do a 3 story apartment house this week. And was told right from the start I was too high. 
It would have been a great job. But the price was out of the ball park.
The job was 31200 sf 650 12s.
90% was 5/8s 
2 floors where 9 foot ceilings. 
110 bead.
and hallways needed hat track on some of the walls.
I was 10k over from what the GC said..
Cant get them all..:whistling2:


----------

